# What was the first Guitar you craved when you started playing



## Louis Cypher (Oct 7, 2013)

Bit of a stoopid thread really
What was the first guitar when you started playing you really thought "ohh yes..... one day that guitar will be mine! Mwahahaha!!" 

Mine was Richie Kotzen's Horror Ibanez







I am also not too proud to admit to loving the Alvarez Dana scoop! LOL! But then I was young and stupid! LOL!


----------



## indrangelion (Oct 7, 2013)

If I remember correctly, it was anything that's not my Yamaha Pacifica.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Oct 7, 2013)

A plain ol' Gibson "Flying V". Even years before I ever owned a guitar I knew I wanted one.

I've still never even touched one.


----------



## vilk (Oct 7, 2013)

Gibson SG voodoo







Swamp ash body with such a badass stain. I begged my parents for it. But, I didn't even know how to play the guitar so well at the time and they said no. I doubt my parents would buy me something that expensive even if I had been a good player lol. 


Seriously guys if you ever see one of these pop up anywhere PM me right away because I still want one of these BAD.


----------



## Forkface (Oct 7, 2013)

I was a weirdass kid back in the day, I think the first guitar I was dying for was the Epiphone Emily the Strange version


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 7, 2013)

Anything thing with a double locking trem(big Dragonforce fan). Then I actually got one (Ibanez edge) and I realized that it takes a rocket scientist to work them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 7, 2013)

Don't remember, exactly... Was either an ESP KH-4 or a PRS Custom in black.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 7, 2013)

So far all your guitars are cool 
I should be a little bit more embarrassed bout mine I think! LOL! 

Keep em coming kids


----------



## TheBloodstained (Oct 7, 2013)

Mick Thomsons BC Rich signature...






Never got one, but when I moved on to 7-string guitars I bought a 7-string Warlock which I played for a long time. I still adore the Warlock shape, but Superstrats are just a little more practical.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 7, 2013)

I desperately wanted a Dean ML:


----------



## setsuna7 (Oct 7, 2013)

ESP KH-2. Yes I'm a Hammett fanboi.


----------



## phugoid (Oct 7, 2013)

Louis Cypher said:


> I am also not too proud to admit to loving the Alvarez Dana scoop! LOL! But then I was young and stupid! LOL!



Oh man, you made my day. I remember that ad like it was yesterday! 

The first guitar that I lusted for was Steve Vai's Ibanez Universe with the swirl, the one on the cover of Passion and Warfare. He captured my imagination - I thought he was some kind of man-God. 

There was a Universe at the guitar shop, but out of price. When they came out with the RG7621, I grabbed one and it's still my main axe!


----------



## will_shred (Oct 7, 2013)

PGM301, huge Paul Gilbert fanboy and I just thought his guitars were badass. at the time I think I was playing an Epiphone LP100, and the PGM301 is what I day dreamed about.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## heregoesnothing (Oct 7, 2013)

Dave Baksh's (ex-Sum 41) PRS McCarty











Kirk Hammet's ESP KH-2







Joe Satriani's Ibanez "Chrome Boy" JS






Ibanez RG570 in black (My first Ibanez RG love)


----------



## cfrank (Oct 7, 2013)

(I still do...) Ibanez JPM P1


----------



## pattonfreak1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Les Paul Black Beauty





Then I played one


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Oct 7, 2013)

Dean ml.


----------



## Nats (Oct 7, 2013)

Started in 1995 so for me a green dot or all white Universe.


----------



## Zorkuus (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Majkel (Oct 7, 2013)

pattonfreak1 said:


> Les Paul Black Beauty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here. Tried three or four of them by now. Sharp fret ends, cracked finishes (on virtually all of them), setups so bad I couldn't have made em like that if I tried, all with $3500+ price tags.. 

It's honestly my ideal guitar, and I've not found one I'd even consider buying.


----------



## Datura (Oct 7, 2013)

Think it was an Ibanez RGT320q RBB


----------



## MikeyLawless (Oct 7, 2013)

Gibson sg in a cherry finish...so glad i didnt waste my money aha.


----------



## thrsher (Oct 7, 2013)

Heads silverburst


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 7, 2013)

Jackson USA Soloist

I ended up picking up an MIJ SL3 on closeout for $399 as my first real guitar (upgrade to my $100 strat copy that I started on) and it was great. I also got my first real amp at about the same time, Soldano Astroverb 1x12 for $500 or $600.

If I were smart I would have kept both of those and not bought and sold piles and piles of other shit over the past 10 years


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 7, 2013)

The time was 1995 and the guitar was a Jackson Dave Mustaine signature King V. A high end boutique music store had one. I held if for 30 seconds and always wanted one since.


----------



## coffinwisdom (Oct 7, 2013)

Still my dream guitar to this day.


----------



## gunch (Oct 7, 2013)

Any SG with a full faced pickguard 






2013 SG Standards have the small one now what the shit


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Oct 7, 2013)

Play a Gibson you'll change our mind.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Oct 7, 2013)

First one: Dean ML
Second One: Ibanez Universe
Third: (after I heard about Meshuggah getting custom made 8 strings) ANY 8 STRING!


----------



## MoshJosh (Oct 7, 2013)

When I started all I wanted was a les Paul in my mind there was no equal. . . But now I don't like gibson so


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 7, 2013)

a Washburn diamond plate Stealth ala Dimebag Darrell on the "Reinventing The Steel" tour.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 7, 2013)

This is a great thread idea, it also helps me to guess times when people started playing based on the guitars they lusted after.

The first guitar I really, really wanted to own was a UV77MC, more than a decade on and it's still my dream guitar. It will always be the one, it is the only one. 
















You are the one. You are the one.


----------



## oracles (Oct 7, 2013)

From the first time I heard Megadeth's Rust In Peace as a kid, I knew all I ever wanted was a Jackson Kelly, and to be Marty Friedman.


----------



## inactive0909 (Oct 7, 2013)

The first guitar I ever craved was Dean Razorback, when I finally got it I realized how money I wasted - it felt like plastic!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 7, 2013)

sazx12 said:


> The first guitar I ever craved was Dean Razorback, when I finally got it I realized how money I wasted - it felt like plastic!



A common story from your generation, my brother in law, who is a few years younger than me, had the exact same experience.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Oct 7, 2013)

Alpine white Gibson Les Paul Custom. Then I got more into actually researching specs and whatnot and found that my RG5EX1 was more suited to my needs/desires  I still haven't played an LP Custom, but I've played enough regular LP's to realize that I don't jive with the shape, neck, TOM, scale length, or neck angle. H8rs gon H8. 

I do remember GAS'n pretty hard for that RG5EX1 for months before I finally got the cash together for it  it was my first guitar and I still play it a ton.


----------



## Leuchty (Oct 7, 2013)

Zorkuus said:


>



This.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Oct 7, 2013)

i first wanted to learn guitar at age 8 after i discovered my brothers Metallica ....and justice for all, and black album tapes. 

what i craved:




what i received:


----------



## JoeyW (Oct 7, 2013)

sazx12 said:


> The first guitar I ever craved was Dean Razorback, when I finally got it I realized how money I wasted - it felt like plastic!


 
Saaaame, I literally saved every penny from my Paper Route for like 2 years when I was 14 to buy a Dean DFH/CFH. Then at 16 I learned how to not just listen to Pantera all the time. When I sold it I had to twist the buyer's arm a little bit just to get less than a third of what I had originally paid, bogus.


----------



## MetalThrasher (Oct 7, 2013)

Wish I had a picture of it but.... Danny Spitz's Custom Jackson Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles guitar!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Oct 7, 2013)

MetalThrasher said:


> Wish I had a picture of it but.... Danny Spitz's Custom Jackson Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles guitar!



this is the internet. there are pics everywhere lol.
here ya go




that is pretty badass


----------



## MetalThrasher (Oct 7, 2013)

METAL_WIZARD said:


> this is the internet. there are pics everywhere lol.
> here ya go
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the pic! Unfortunately, that's not the one I was thinking about. I'll have to look in some of my old magazines... I think I may have a pic of the one I'm talking about.


----------



## slaws (Oct 7, 2013)

Still kinda want one.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Oct 7, 2013)

MetalThrasher said:


> Thanks for the pic! Unfortunately, that's not the one I was thinking about. I'll have to look in some of my old magazines... I think I may have a pic of the one I'm talking about.






?


----------



## maliciousteve (Oct 7, 2013)

All thanks to Gilmour.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Oct 7, 2013)

heregoesnothing said:


> Kirk Hammett's ESP KH-2



yup


----------



## Randy (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Sephiroth952 (Oct 7, 2013)

I still want a rhoads.


----------



## Mprinsje (Oct 7, 2013)

SG


----------



## Triple-J (Oct 7, 2013)

For me it was always a very weird threesome of this....





this.......





and this (tbh I love the Horizon in general but this is one of my favourite variations).......





Closest I got to the KH was playing the Grassroots (this was way before LTD's) version a very long time ago and I gave up on it after that but I did buy the Jagstang which despite it's fiddly bridge was a watershed moment for me because it's got a very thin but playable neck and up until that point I'd never played a guitar with a neck so thin. 
As for the Horizon I've just bought a SC607B which fulfills my Horizon shaped needs for now but I plan on tracking down the Page Hamilton sig or maybe an FR-27 sometime in the future.


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 7, 2013)

I've always wanted an Explorer E2. Saw Claudio from Coheed with one in guitar world and fell in love.


----------



## tripforks (Oct 7, 2013)

The very first guitar I gassed for might have been either the Ibanez RGA121VLF or JPM1.

Someday I'll nab one of them.


----------



## Stijnson (Oct 7, 2013)

A Jackson RR for sure. I was heavily into Children of Bodom when i started playing, and their music seems to have been at its best when they still played Jacksons! Always loved the look of the bound ebony fretboard with the sharkfins.
And I now own an sl3, so pretty sweet.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Oct 7, 2013)

Warlock......


----------



## coldandhomeless (Oct 7, 2013)

this add in july 1998 guitar world. i still want that guitar. ill sell five rgs if i have to to get it.


----------



## Kaickul (Oct 7, 2013)

A flying v, would love to play a flying v but still haven't had the chance to own one. If I dispose one of my guitars, I'll definitely get one.


----------



## tommychains (Oct 7, 2013)

I wanted an Ibanez Maxxas for many many years. Whenever one popped up for sale (not often due to their rarity) I didn't have enough money. I told myself I would get one before I got married, but my girl said that would be my wedding gift from her to me. Seems fair, as engagement rings cost an arm and a leg...and my balls in a plastic bag


----------



## ramses (Oct 7, 2013)

I really do not remember, but Vai's 7's were definitely among the first guitars I craved.


----------



## donray1527 (Oct 7, 2013)

It was absolutely a slime bumblebee razorback.... Oh how things have changed.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Oct 7, 2013)

I was crazy into Alexi Laiho, and thought that this pink RR shaped ESP was the tits.





Also, as mentioned before, a Jackson Kelly because of Marty Friedman. He was my God for a little while.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 7, 2013)

I first picked up guitar in 2006, so...

Iceman! I still think it's the coolest looking shape, but they're so damn uncomfortable.





...and this SG. My musical tastes have always been all over, ok?


----------



## mcd (Oct 8, 2013)

I actually own it now


----------



## abandonist (Oct 8, 2013)

Iceman was the first guitar I went Ooooo at.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 8, 2013)

Randy said:


>




aw yeah...I was starting to think I was the only person in here who loved the Washburn Culprit.


----------



## jokerpanda (Oct 8, 2013)

first this:





then this:





and until now this two:


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 8, 2013)

Some really cool first guitar crushes on here

Thought of the thread tbh as I read an interview with Courtney Cox of the Iron Maidens bout how when she was 15 she had posters up of the Peavey Vandenberg guitars and later she got her endorsement deal with them or whatever and they actually had in storage the actual pink guitar from the ads she had up on her walls and they gave it to her as a gift, thought that was so cool they did that


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 8, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> aw yeah...I was starting to think I was the only person in here who loved the Washburn Culprit.



Don't worry, I love it, too. They're just so damn hard to find.


----------



## JEngelking (Oct 8, 2013)

Local shop I used to take lessons at had one of these when I first started, and I thought it was the coolest thing ever.


----------



## Choop (Oct 8, 2013)

I've always liked strats. The first I ever really wanted was a fender standard strat in navy/midnight blue. That, or when I was into punk/pop punk/ska really heavily I always wanted one of these:


----------



## abandonist (Oct 8, 2013)

Also A Parker Fly. I loved the super light weight and strange headstock.


----------



## wilch (Oct 8, 2013)

The first guitar I craved when I started learning (and only had a Strat copy in black with white pickguard, and rosewood board) was the red crackle guitar on the front of the "Progressive Heavy Techniques for Lead Guitar" book. Second was the blue crackle on the other book. 











Progressive Heavy Metal Techniques for Lead Guitar: Rod Ling: 9780947183158: Amazon.com: Books

Progressive Heavy Metal Lead Guitar: R. Ling: 9780947183141: Amazon.com: Books

Times have changed so much, I didn't find out about Ibanez guitars and extra pointy cool shit till a few years later. But I still remember staring at the front of these books (instead of the stuff on the inside which I should've been doing... lol)


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 8, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Don't worry, I love it, too. They're just so damn hard to find.



I have one... red with a black pickguard.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 8, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I have one... red with a black pickguard.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Oct 8, 2013)

For me, by the time I was really getting into guitar (late 80's) it was all about the Jackson V's (RR and King).
When I first started playing it was the LP's.


----------



## bluffalo (Oct 8, 2013)

I really wanted an explorer.


----------



## Breakdown (Oct 8, 2013)

When I started playing I lusted after Randy Rhoad's Cream Les Paul Custom


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 8, 2013)

Forgot about this one, and I feel silly for it since the signature artist for the guitar was one of the reasons I picked up my first guitar. 






He's also why I want(ed) the KH-4.

EDIT: And this guitar






Not the US one with the wider cutaway and the 3-knob placement, the ESP Eclipse I CTM.


----------



## toiletstand (Oct 8, 2013)

i wanted a warlock and a strat when i started playing. 

first guitar i ever obsessed over(i used to draw it in my school notebooks) was:






Hell i still want one. just waiting on a sweet deal B)


----------



## kylendm (Oct 8, 2013)

I always wanted a B.C. Rich Iron bird.


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 8, 2013)

MetalThrasher said:


> Thanks for the pic! Unfortunately, that's not the one I was thinking about. I'll have to look in some of my old magazines... I think I may have a pic of the one I'm talking about.



Danny Spitz' Jacksons had Floyds on em....


----------



## silent suicide (Oct 8, 2013)

toiletstand said:


> first guitar i ever obsessed over(i used to draw it in my school notebooks) was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Killer axes, get one, when you see it, you wont regret it.

My craving




Was the first axe I saw when I entered the guitar shop to get my beginner axe a GSA60. That was about 7 - 8 years ago now.
I still want one to this day.


----------



## Jlang (Oct 8, 2013)

Breakdown said:


> When I started playing I lusted after Randy Rhoad's Cream Les Paul Custom



Right here. My first guitar was a Warlock that I really DIDN'T want ; but It was the best option at the time and it allowed me to actually start playing guitar which was obviously more important. But for the LONGEST time I wanted a cream les paul like randy or a Black les paul like Kirk hammett.


----------



## MetalThrasher (Oct 8, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> Danny Spitz' Jacksons had Floyds on em....


 
That's the one I was talking about!


----------



## ReznoERG (Oct 8, 2013)

Zakk Wylde signature.

I always wanted a guitar with the bulleyes type of finish.. I saw a RG2228 with the finish for sale on this site that I was gonna buy but didn't have the funds too..


----------



## icos211 (Oct 8, 2013)

Schecter Hellraiser C-1

I never got it, but I got the next best thing: the Hellraiser DLX. No Abalone, but a bolt on neck. My tastes have moved on since then, but I'm still deep in my love affair with Schecter, and I'm glad that I saw that one little section in my first GC catalogue that set it in motion.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Oct 8, 2013)

I needed a purple V. Not so much now, but oh how I wanted a purple V.


----------



## RevelGTR (Oct 8, 2013)

I didn't get into guitar into gear until a couple of months after I started playing. By that time I had discovered Dream Theater, and I REALLY wanted a JP7 (the original one) in pearl redburst. I spent all of my time listening to Awake and Train of Thought, and there a drawings of JP's all over my middle school notebooks. Years later I still love those EBMM's.


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 9, 2013)

Marty's signature Jackson. I still want one along with a Jackson Mustaine V.


----------



## yingmin (Oct 9, 2013)

I saw a Parker Fly in a Guitar World fairly early on in my playing, and absolutely fetishized it. I got a chance to play a couple at the nearby Musician's Friend, back when they still had physical locations, and thought it was completely amazing. I had a pamphlet for their guitars with a fold-out poster framed on my wall, which still hangs today. At some point, I kind of got over them, and didn't think that much about them. Years later, I was looking for guitar synths on eBay and happened on an emerald green Fly with a GK-3 for a ridiculous price. I jumped on it, and instantly fell in love all over again.


----------



## Dooky (Oct 9, 2013)

I wanted a Jackson RR1T.
In the end I got a Soloist SL1 because I figured if I was going to spend that much money on a guitar I wanted to be able to play it comfortably sitting down (V's don't really suit me sitting down). I'm still to this day very happy with my SL1 decision, but I still think about getting a RR1T just because it was the first guitar I really craved for back in the day.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Oct 9, 2013)

i was such a stupid kid at the time i didn't even realize it was a 7, but god damn i wanted one


----------



## UltraParanoia (Oct 9, 2013)

I started playing when The World Needs A Hero came out & I got the Rude Awakening CD/DVD. The Jackson Y2KV grabbed me straight away. I've always loved Vs but the long rounded wings just rule!

I remember being a member of the Deth forums while Dave was selling them all off & GASing so badly, but I was young & had less money then I do now as an adult 






1969 Black Beauty. Whats not to love!! Even though I mainly play 7s now, this is still my dream guitar. 






I can thank ...And Justice For All for this 1. Gibson 1984 Explorer 






I watched '3: Watch It Go' a lot when I was younger...& still do! 
I really loved Dime's Washburn sigs


----------



## VonKebbels (Oct 10, 2013)

The first guitar I really wanted was a Gibson Wylde bullseye


----------



## RevDrucifer (Oct 10, 2013)

maliciousteve said:


> All thanks to Gilmour.



So much this.

Saw Floyd in '94 when I was 11, decided to start playing guitar probably around the intro to "Sorrow" when it was just Gilmour's guitar sound filling up a stadium and 60,000 people going crazy for it. 

After my dad realized I was sticking with it, he got me a MIM candy apple red Strat, which I still own some 19 or so years later. Eventually I'll get an actual 57' Reissue with the DG EMG set-up.

After catching a G3 show in '96 and seeing Vai live for the first time, I was immediately enamored with the JEM7V. I'd stare at pictures of it for hours, daydreaming about owning it. 





Thankfully, the daydreams eventually turned to reality.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 10, 2013)

I had always wanted the Dean Slime Bumblebee Razorback when I was a kid.






Ahh.... the ignorance of youth.


----------



## Edika (Oct 10, 2013)

When I started playing guitar I didn't know that many brands and was unaware of most weird shapes. When I started learning a bit this is what I lusted (and still lust over):






Maybe not in flat black anymore but I wouldn't mind! I wouldn't mind at all!


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 10, 2013)

Any Ibanez RG 7-string. I remember watching Demanufacture and especially Obsolete era Fear Factory videos and after seeing Dino's RG7s, I knew I had to have one.


----------



## Khaerruhl (Oct 10, 2013)

I remember that the first guitar I really had a craving for was the first seven string guitar I ever saw. An Ibanez RG7420.


----------



## Dooky (Oct 10, 2013)

Edika said:


> When I started playing guitar I didn't know that many brands and was unaware of most weird shapes. When I started learning a bit this is what I lusted (and still lust over):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, that is a photo I took of my actual SL1! 
Did you find that on the net or here in the forum? - I only ask cos I've randomly come across it before on various sites (I think a guitar shop in India ,or somewhere like that, uses it as the product picture on their website). 
I still have the guitar too - It's a 2001 SL1. I bought it new when I was 19 after working my ass off 6 days a week, living on baked beans and bread - Haha, the things we do for GAS


----------



## taliababa (Oct 10, 2013)

1985 Kramer Beretta. I was 16 years old and wanted to be Eddie Van Halen. Convinced my folks to drive to a Daddy's Junky music to buy it, as I called all over New England searching for the Beretta. We got there and they didn't have any in stock. Needless to say I was crushed. I never ended up getting a Beretta.


----------



## Andrew91 (Oct 10, 2013)

At first I had a squier strat, so anything with a humbucker...
Then I got an RG120... so anything that sounded good.

I'm still waiting on the latter, 3/5 (I don't remember) years later..

I'm pretty sure it was one of these, though.


----------



## Cnev (Oct 10, 2013)

Gibson LP Studio and after playing and Ibanez SC420 for a few years and having the volume knob fall off in my hand while playing one evening, I went to my local shop and had them order me one. Man did it have a gorgeous top on it too. Even the dude at the shop was blown away by it, thinking it was a mistake it made it on a studio. Still miss that one.


----------



## DoomJazz (Oct 10, 2013)

NJ Warbeast. Such a hard on for that guitar. I seem to remember wanting a Xiphos just as badly haha.


----------



## Erockomania (Oct 10, 2013)

Peavey Vandenberg.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 11, 2013)

An Ibanez S Prestige. I was a major DragonForce fanboy, and Herman mentioned using them a lot, so of course I had to have one!


----------



## markoramius (Oct 11, 2013)

BC Rich Bich 10 - Joe Perry from Aerosmith Live Bootleg!


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Oct 11, 2013)

A squire propaganda telecaster.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 11, 2013)

I've seen it already on this page, but it's definitely that white AJFA Hetfield Explorer.


----------



## Edika (Oct 11, 2013)

Dooky said:


> Haha, that is a photo I took of my actual SL1!
> Did you find that on the net or here in the forum? - I only ask cos I've randomly come across it before on various sites (I think a guitar shop in India ,or somewhere like that, uses it as the product picture on their website).
> I still have the guitar too - It's a 2001 SL1. I bought it new when I was 19 after working my ass off 6 days a week, living on baked beans and bread - Haha, the things we do for GAS



Hahaha I found it on the net by searching for Jackson SL-1 and it came out on the pictures results, first on. I took it from a photobucket image so I assume it's from your photobucket public pics. It is a very nice photo and I dare say the newer models have the grey pickup ring and some of them the chrome Floyd which really ruins the aesthetics.

When I first wanted this guitar I hadn't been playing for many years and the price in my country was prohibitive. Now that I can save and buy one (used or at a lot better price before the internet forced dealers around the world to sell them in a more reasonable price) I have to justify it to my better half.


----------



## Rojne (Oct 11, 2013)

I started play the guitar at the same time I found out about Dream Theater, then I longed for one of these..






Then my brother had ordered the Metropolis: 2000 VHS and then there was only this and it's 7 string equivalent..







.. still wan't one of the original JP6's..


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 11, 2013)

shitsøn;3760560 said:


> Any Ibanez RG 7-string. I remember watching Demanufacture and especially Obsolete era Fear Factory videos and after seeing Dino's RG7s, I knew I had to have one.



No love for his ESP's? 

I still want an ESP Explorer thanks to Hetfield.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 11, 2013)

I think about 12 years ago when I 1st started playing, I had been playing for around 6 months before I *knew* I had to get a 7 string. I desperately wanted an Ibanez K7, U-Bar and all. Never could afford it and got the next best thing for a novice in both erg's and guitar in general, a Peavey Predator Plus 7, and after about a year swapped the stocks out for Di'Marzios I think


----------



## Vhyle (Oct 11, 2013)

When I first started playing, Korn's "Follow the Leader" and "Issues" albums were all the rage. I was GASsing for a K-7 pretty hard. Shit, I still want one.

But I never owned one.


----------



## Webmaestro (Oct 11, 2013)

When I was a teen: a "Lazer Blue" Ibanez RG550 hanging in the local music store.

As soon as I turned 16 I put one on layaway (remember layaway?), and got a fast food job. After a few months of working my ass off, I finally took it home.


----------



## hairychris (Oct 11, 2013)

Jackson.

I then bought a Jackson Professional as my first good guitar/large purchase of anything. I still love it although it's kinda in bits right now.

It's 21.5 years old, so I bought it before a bunch of folks here were born.


----------



## datalore (Oct 11, 2013)

I wanted a '56 Les Paul (goldtop) and a PRS McCarty. I still want a goldtop.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Oct 11, 2013)

A natural PC1 and Robb and Logan's Gibsons from the Davidian video.


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Oct 12, 2013)

Jackson Rhoads hands down.

Rock on!


----------

